# sam rayburan



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

going back to the lake again soon. this time I will take my new noodles to try out for some cats.i do know to use chicken liver or perch for bait. also I will use minnows for white bass and crappie.

any more info would be greatful.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

i will be going on Friday july 11 and staying all weekend.i would like to know what to use for bait for catfish, white bass and large mouth bass.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Rayburn can fish tough in July. The black bass will hit a chug bug, pop r or yellow magic at dawn and dusk. My preference once the sun gets up is a Carolina rig. The noodle bite will be over on the catfish, get you some range cubes and sweet block and you can catch you a mess of channel cat on stink bait. The white bass will be deep but you can jig them up on a spoon once you find em.Good luck.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what about using chicken liver for catfish ?


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used liver on Rayburn with success...but I like to doctor them up with some garlic salt and leave them in the sun to dry out a little and toughen them up


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am liking this info very much. I will take all the advice I can get about any fish . but I did not list crappie. but I do know they will be in deep water ( 30 feet ) ............


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Call and book a trip with Roger Bacon Outdoors for crappie. You won't be sorry.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

*YUM YUMbrella Flash Mob Jr. Willow Blade Baitfish Rig*

â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230; â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230; 5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews. 
would you use this bait in sam rayburan this time of year. if so how deep of water.


----------



## DamBDaddy (May 30, 2014)

*Sam Rayburn*

If you happen to be up around 147 bridge area, try early morning and late evening on humps north of bridge and east of Attoyac river area. I've had a good deal of luck with our noodles using fresh cut perch. The enemy here will be the wind. But a fairly calm day should produce good for you. Good luck and please be safe.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will be camping at twin dikes and fishing there.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

DamBDaddy said:


> If you happen to be up around 147 bridge area, try early morning and late evening on humps north of bridge and east of Attoyac river area. I've had a good deal of luck with our noodles using fresh cut perch. The enemy here will be the wind. But a fairly calm day should produce good for you. Good luck and please be safe.


what about fishing in the cove near the 147 bridge ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what about cassells boykin park ?


----------



## Barw (Mar 22, 2014)

Cassel boykins is a nice park. The cove to the east of the is popher creek and is a good place. Also just north of there is a island on the west side of the lake that has deep water and good catfishing.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

here is my fresh water baits that I have.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I have heard of putting cattle cubes in a plastic mesh bag, and "baiting" a hole draws them in pretty good on Rayburn. Not supposed to take long to get them coming. Just try not to catch the bag.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The range cubes will definitely work on Rayburn !!


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have my bait using for bait. my dad has got the hook up for me. I posted my tackle for bass fishing. the worms my guess would be texas rig.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Our place was in buck Bay, morning bite was good on poppers and floating pencil baits, tossing spinners past any buck brush and over holes in the Moss will get your line tight too (white chartreuse) , pumpkin seed worms worked well in the summer. After 9am I'd slow troll white puddle jumper jigs around Creek lines to find the slabs, tell you how many over two lbs I've pulled out of that Lake but I could always find a few doing this. Good luck


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Those weighted shad swim baits you have will smack down the whites if you happen to find them schooling


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

*CJs Bait Company 14 oz. Catfish Shad Punch Bait*

â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230; â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230;â˜&#8230; 4.8 out of 5 stars. Read reviews. 4.8 out of 5 rating. 4.8 
(5) Write a review . This action will open a modal dialog. 
Ask a question

$5.99 
$5.99 
$5.99 
See in Cart

Item #: SPB SKU #: 008850398 

Free Shipping on Footwear and Orders over $39


1) Select Flavor: Shad Flavor 
 
 I just read the reviews on this stuff and I will buy and use it when I go back to sam.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

fin&feather said:


> Those weighted shad swim baits you have will smack down the whites if you happen to find them schooling


would you Carolina rig or Texas rig them ?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd tie it on on and toss it I to to the action till they quit hitting it lol. If you talking about the worms I'd TX 90% but if I hit a solid Moss patch there was many times we would use a c rig with purple green 4â€œ worms.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I looked online at academy and did not see any combo colors that you said.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know if they they sell them any longer, it was called a western worm. We seldom went went there, we used to get in lots of 100 from anns tackle In Jasper. This was years back and it might be closed also. Rayburn isn't as color sensitive as those like houston, if you toss it rt place rt time they will bite it.. I found some old ugly two two tone ribbed worms in my grandfather's garage, and just tore them up.. Its all in finding the presentation they are looking for and confidence. If we go back like this year I'm trying a green flake chatter swimming jig,


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I may use the shad bait I have and posted Carolina rig rigging.


----------



## Barw (Mar 22, 2014)

For bass early and late you can catch them over thick grass or Lilly pads with a frog. Otherwise Carolina rigged in the grass is a good place to start. Also if you can locate humps or structure close to deep water those crank baits will work.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

good thank you barw. I will use that info with confidence on every cast and pull.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

looking at going back sometime in october for the weekend. need some info about what to use for catfish, crappie and bass ?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

October will be good. Throw a Chug Bug early around the grass and then dead stick a watermelon red Senko or a fluke.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

all we have is shad for catfish to use as bait. would that work for rod and reel or jugs ?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If you bait your holes for catfish with ranges cubes use either Catfish Charlie or CJ's punch bait on your rod/reel. On Rayburn noodles you can't beat small string on perch.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Dannie Kings punch bait is really good also for your Rod/reel.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what about bar s hot dogs cut in thin strips the length of the dogs ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

whsalum said:


> If you bait your holes for catfish with ranges cubes use either Catfish Charlie or CJ's punch bait on your rod/reel. On Rayburn noodles you can't beat small string on perch.


I have seen cj's at academy. what cj's do I use as bait ?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*CJ's SHAD Punch Bait*



bigdaddy67 said:


> I have seen cj's at academy. what cj's do I use as bait ?


 This is the one that everyone says works best.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

ok thank you very much.would the same bait work on lake Houston ?


----------

